# Tribby Wildcamp on the Invercauld Estate



## BabsW (Aug 11, 2017)

Had a lovely weekend wilding up past Braemar, although rained most of Saturday night, so no camp fire for us - boohoo.  Lovely relaxing time was had, with a couple of drinks and a stunning view.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 12, 2017)

Vans looks brill, and also very clean given you've driven there.


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Braehead wild camp?*



phillybarbour said:


> Vans looks brill, and also very clean given you've driven there.



Looks like you got decent weather, breeze is always good to keep the midwives??(midgies) too, away.
Is that over on the south side of Braemar, over the golf course road?
We used to park up there but then some miscreants had left a mess and the land owner dug up the access points so no one could park on it, even day trippers.
That's a tricky little awning you have too.
Slainte, Growlie and Littlepony


----------



## BabsW (Aug 14, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Vans looks brill, and also very clean given you've driven there.



Yea, was nice and dry during the day, didn't start raining till later on in the evening, so van was still clean, not so much after return journey though haha.


----------



## BabsW (Aug 14, 2017)

Growlie69 said:


> Looks like you got decent weather, breeze is always good to keep the midwives??(midgies) too, away.
> Is that over on the south side of Braemar, over the golf course road?
> We used to park up there but then some miscreants had left a mess and the land owner dug up the access points so no one could park on it, even day trippers.
> That's a tricky little awning you have too.
> Slainte, Growlie and Littlepony



Yea, it's along the road up to Glenshee, can be quite busy during the day but quiet later on in the evening.  You do get some groups of idiot campers that leave all their crap behind, spoils it for the rest of us.  Stayed in same spot a month or so ago, and when we pitched up, previous occupants had left bottles and cans etc all round the firepit areas, so we cleaned it all up and took all the rubbish away with us when we left.  You get a lot of tents pitched up along this road in the fine weather, and the estate is fine with it, as long as you clean up after yourself, and are careful with the campfires.  It's just a wee pop up tent thing, so quick to erect and pack down again, 5 - 10 mins, and it's small and light for carrying in the van.  Suits our needs perfectly.  Did think about getting a driveaway awning, but too big and heavy for storing in the van when not used, and wouldn't want to be pitching that up on wildcamps etc - the pop up is ideal.


----------



## RichardB (Sep 3, 2017)

BabsW said:


> It's just a wee pop up tent thing, so quick to erect and pack down again, 5 - 10 mins, and it's small and light for carrying in the van.  Suits our needs perfectly.  Did think about getting a driveaway awning, but too big and heavy for storing in the van when not used, and wouldn't want to be pitching that up on wildcamps etc - the pop up is ideal.



Sounds like something I've been looking for like that - what make/model is it?


----------



## BabsW (Sep 4, 2017)

RichardB said:


> Sounds like something I've been looking for like that - what make/model is it?



Base Seconds Pop Up Camping Shelter | Decathlon


----------

